# What happens when u have a bad spotter. 650lbs squat.



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

Application and interviews will now be conducted on my spotters so this bull shit doesn't fukking happen again. **** my lower back hurts now.
U don't squeeze in the ribs and barely touch the guy when spotting, u lift up and help the fukking guy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2016)

What is that contraption thingy that u are using there? 

First mistake was using a smith machine. If u were using free weights u could have just dumped the weight and not hurt yourself. Smith machines are no good for any type of squatting.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> What is that contraption thingy that u are using there?
> 
> First mistake was using a smith machine. If u were using free weights u could have just dumped the weight and not hurt yourself. Smith machines are no good for any type of squatting.



1st mistake was having someone spot me that didn't know how to spot, yes smith squats not the best but sometime they get it done still.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2016)

No man smith machine squats never get it done. The bar path is so unnatural and can lead to so many injuries. It forces your body to be in positions that it shouldn't be in. 

Doing box squats on the smith is even worse because it's gonna have u leaning over so much putting all the stress on your lower back.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2016)

If u like squatting on the smith by all means keep doing it. But I would never recommend it to anyone. Be safe.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 13, 2016)

When you are lifting that kind of weight does one spotter really do anything for you? I wouldn't know I never been close to that kind of weight..lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2016)

stonetag said:


> When you are lifting that kind of weight does one spotter really do anything for you? I wouldn't know I never been close to that kind of weight..lol



I never use a spotter other than to help me get centered and help racking if needed. I've practiced bailing if needed, and always use safety bars.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I never use a spotter other than to help me get centered and help racking if needed. I've practiced bailing if needed, and always use safety bars.



I don't think forced reps with a spotters help should be used for squats. Especially with weight like this. Accident waiting to happen.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> If u like squatting on the smith by all means keep doing it. But I would never recommend it to anyone. Be safe.



Ya your right also. Been awhile sence the last time I did squats so I tried those. Bad idea but still a spotter should be more aware how to spot so that shit doesn't happen


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't think forced reps with a spotters help should be used for squats. Especially with weight like this. Accident waiting to happen.



Forced reps have been used for all kinds of excersises. Squats are one of them and like I keep saying a spotter that know what's going on should be used which I failed to ask if he did.
So ya forced reps with this kind of weight shouldn't be done with someone that doesn't know how to spot


----------



## Milo (Feb 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I never use a spotter other than to help me get centered and help racking if needed. I've practiced bailing if needed, and always use safety bars.



Wish I had a spotter for this reason. I set up unevenly all the time and have to reset. I'm also squatting in a damn monolift but have no one to operate it for me...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Forced reps have been used for all kinds of excersises. Squats are one of them and like I keep saying a spotter that know what's going on should be used which I failed to ask if he did.
> So ya forced reps with this kind of weight shouldn't be done with someone that doesn't know how to spot



Forced reps are good for everything but squats IMO. Too much shit can go wrong with that much weight on your back. I mean helping get one final rep is ok but helping to get 3 or 4 more isn't a good idea on squats. Again just my opinion. I like to lift as safe as possible.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Forced reps are good for everything but squats IMO. Too much shit can go wrong with that much weight on your back. I mean helping get one final rep is ok but helping to get 3 or 4 more isn't a good idea on squats. Again just my opinion. I like to lift as safe as possible.



Trust me I do to. Last thing anyone wants is to get injured over something that could of been prevented
 Thanks I'll keep that in mind


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 13, 2016)

That guy has no clue what so ever.

Right off the bat at the lift off he looked away smiling worried about if anyone was looking.

Then on the second rep he started smiling again when you couldn't lift it. 

650 pound squat and he's afraid to get in there and bear hug you what a fuking bitch.

The perfect ending to that video would have been a left hook.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 13, 2016)

That sucks that your back hurts bud, but I would never, ever use the smith machine for squats period, let alone squats with that much weight. Like Ecks said, it's just an accident waiting to happen. The smith machine should be used for holding sweatshirts and towels only. Heal up fast, boss.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> That guy has no clue what so ever.
> 
> Right off the bat at the lift off he looked away smiling worried about if anyone was looking.
> 
> ...



I was so close to it man trust me. Shit like that has no room in a gym.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

Assassin32 said:


> That sucks that your back hurts bud, but I would never, ever use the smith machine for squats period, let alone squats with that much weight. Like Ecks said, it's just an accident waiting to happen. The smith machine should be used for holding sweatshirts and towels only. Heal up fast, boss.



I'm going to take all the advice and stay away from smith rack for squats. The main reason I do them is because in 2002 in high school a guy blew my knee out playing soccer. The doctors had to replace a section of mg knee with a cadaver bone with 6 screws and plates, it's been many years but my knee still affects me allot and going heavy in BB squats makes me nervous. I'll go lighter and do BB squats so I avoid shit like this and the safety bars can catch the weight and not my lower back.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

stonetag said:


> When you are lifting that kind of weight does one spotter really do anything for you? I wouldn't know I never been close to that kind of weight..lol



It doesn't take much from a spotter that knows what the hell they are doing to help u up with the weights. Just a little bump from that guy and I would of kept moving it up. It's the ones like this that isn't even fukking attempt to help u lift it back up that does damage to your body and can hurt u. Just showing this so u really ask the spotter if they know what the hell to do.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2016)

IMO your back probably hurts from how hard you hit the box and lack of core pressure more than anything else.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm usually the one spotting; no where near the weight that guy had, btw; but dear sweet Gymsus, how do you not feel when the person squatting (or benching, or doing military press, or using dumbbells, etc.) needs a bit of a lift?!? 

Luckily, no one got injured this time (hopefully).


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 13, 2016)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> I'm usually the one spotting; no where near the weight that guy had, btw; but dear sweet Gymsus, how do you not feel when the person squatting (or benching, or doing military press, or using dumbbells, etc.) needs a bit of a lift?!?
> 
> Luckily, no one got injured this time (hopefully).



Lower back is a little sore but I'm never doing that again or having someone spot me that doesn't know wtf they are doing.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 14, 2016)

W.e u decided to do...I don't recommend this


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 14, 2016)

I went ahead and peeped out the rest of your videos. 

On the 500 pound squat video the spotter was a lot more focused on the lifting than this time.

But either way you need reliability and consistency when your lifting heavy so did you give him a second chance or did he get the hook ?


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 14, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I went ahead and peeped out the rest of your videos.
> 
> On the 500 pound squat video the spotter was a lot more focused on the lifting than this time.
> 
> But either way you need reliability and consistency when your lifting heavy so did you give him a second chance or did he get the hook ?



As much as I wanted to give him the right hook he is a friend and just doesn't know wtf he is doing. I tried even explaining it to him before hand but it just didn't work. Never again will I use him for a spot. When I fail my body doesn't give much of a warning it's just done. Live and learn


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 14, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> As much as I wanted to give him the right hook he is a friend and just doesn't know wtf he is doing. I tried even explaining it to him before hand but it just didn't work. Never again will I use him for a spot. When I fail my body doesn't give much of a warning it's just done. Live and learn



And the 500lbs squat video was weeks before that one he let the weight crush me.


----------



## RISE (Feb 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Forced reps are good for everything but squats IMO. Too much shit can go wrong with that much weight on your back. I mean helping get one final rep is ok but helping to get 3 or 4 more isn't a good idea on squats. Again just my opinion. I like to lift as safe as possible.


I fuked my lower back on squats and wasn't even going heavy.  Pinched a nerve in my lower back 7years ago bc I leaned over just a little too far.  Still Fuks with me to this day.  Hell I aggravated it the other day warming up with 135, couldn't walk for 2 days.  Stay safe buds, squats are not simple and require quite a bit of technique than some realize to keep you safe.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> IMO your back probably hurts from how hard you hit the box and lack of core pressure more than anything else.



This - you were loose.

Your best bet with the knee issue is to do actual box squats.  This can't be done in a smith.  You need to sit back to the box 

Spotter was an idiot yeah.  Good to see strong attempts at heavy shit and all but this looked out of reach for your ability for now.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 17, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> This - you were loose.
> 
> Your best bet with the knee issue is to do actual box squats.  This can't be done in a smith.  You need to sit back to the box
> 
> Spotter was an idiot yeah.  Good to see strong attempts at heavy shit and all but this looked out of reach for your ability for now.



Thank you for the advice man. I'll do actual box squats with free weights and no more smith workouts.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 17, 2016)

RISE said:


> I fuked my lower back on squats and wasn't even going heavy.  Pinched a nerve in my lower back 7years ago bc I leaned over just a little too far.  Still Fuks with me to this day.  Hell I aggravated it the other day warming up with 135, couldn't walk for 2 days.  Stay safe buds, squats are not simple and require quite a bit of technique than some realize to keep you safe.



Ouch man that sounds very painful even with light weight.. sorry to hear about all that. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 17, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> That guy has no clue what so ever.
> 
> Right off the bat at the lift off he looked away smiling worried about if anyone was looking.
> 
> ...



More ignorance I see!

The spotter did a great job the lifter is the one that couldn't get depth or the lift, spotter got him locked in safely.

We Spot guys with 1000lbs plus and think the issue here is the lifter and your stupidity!


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 18, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> More ignorance I see!
> 
> The spotter did a great job the lifter is the one that couldn't get depth or the lift, spotter got him locked in safely.
> 
> We Spot guys with 1000lbs plus and think the issue here is the lifter and your stupidity!



How the fukking do u spot?
U sure the **** don't squeeze in someones ribs. You help the person up with the weights.
Let's see u squat and we'll see how ignorant and stupid u are.
Make a video of u doing some heavy shit or do u just stand behind the guys who actually do the work and talk shit and don't lift.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> How the fukking do u spot?
> U sure the **** don't squeeze in someones ribs. You help the person up with the weights.
> Let's see u squat and we'll see how ignorant and stupid u are.
> Make a video of u doing some heavy shit or do u just stand behind the guys who actually do the work and talk shit and don't lift.



Dude... Chill.  
Sfg is a very experienced PLer. And he's not wrong here. 

You're big, strong, and smart. We all like you here afaik. You just flat outdid a stupid lift. It happens. Move on.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Dude... Chill.
> Sfg is a very experienced PLer. And he's not wrong here.
> 
> You're big, strong, and smart. We all like you here afaik. You just flat outdid a stupid lift. It happens. Move on.



I disagree. Spotter didn't do shit correct and I agree it wasn't the smartest lift. Both wrong moved on.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Well I think we all got the point...


----------

